# Spiritual workshops or meditation



## meren (Sep 29, 2010)

Dear everyone, 

Recently, I have moved to Marbella.
I am interested in attending a spiritual workshop or meditation event in the area.
However, I can´t find any nearby.
I was wondering if someone else on this forum has had any experience with such an event?

Thank you all, 

Kindest regards, 

Meren


----------



## Mariate (Sep 29, 2010)

Dear Meren, 

I am attending a workshop on the 6th of november in Mijas.
I will go their for the second time, the last time it was great. 
I really recommend you to go there if you are interested.
Eeveryone is really nice, their is a relaxing atmosphere.

I hope to see you there!

Marian


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

meren said:


> Dear everyone,
> 
> Recently, I have moved to Marbella.
> I am interested in attending a spiritual workshop or meditation event in the area.
> ...


Hi,
I wouldn't expect much joy on this front on the forum judging by past posts!
A friend of mine was interested in this woman who is in Nerja. I don't think it's exactly what you want but she could probably point you in the right direction.
http://www.madisonking.com/
I know there are lots of yoga places in the south of Spain. Are you sure if you google meditation Marbella nothing comes up???


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi,
> I wouldn't expect much joy on this front on the forum judging by past posts!
> A friend of mine was interested in this woman who is in Nerja. I don't think it's exactly what you want but she could probably point you in the right direction.
> http://www.madisonking.com/
> I know there are lots of yoga places in the south of Spain. Are you sure if you google meditation Marbella nothing comes up???


I just Googled it and got loads of results. Be careful with so-called "spiritualists" though, there are lots of rip-off con artists preying on the gullible and vulnerable. Places like Marbella where there is lots of money floating around are a real magnet for them. 

Yoga and meditation are rather a different matter, as far as I know they don't claim to have magical powers.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I just Googled it and got loads of results. Be careful with so-called "spiritualists" though, there are lots of rip-off con artists preying on the gullible and vulnerable. Places like Marbella where there is lots of money floating around are a real magnet for them.
> 
> Yoga and meditation are rather a different matter, as far as I know they don't claim to have magical powers.


I agree - with both paragraphs!


----------



## meren (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you all for your fast replies!
That Madison King site look interesting..
Mariete, what is that workshop you are going exactly, if I may ask?

Thank you!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

There are yearly Mind, Body & Spirit events here, workshops and a plethora of "life coaches" offering all manner of solutions to sorting yourself out. So there is either a massive need for all that or they are all on the poverty line!


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

holiday workshops, courses, meditation, metaphysics, reiki, mind body spirit, spain

Hope it is Ok with Mods for me to post above link here... (please ammend if breaking the rules)...

I have been to Villa La Paz on Spiritual Awareness meetings (usually lasing 2 hours on a week to week basis when there are not other courses/bookings).
Small donation required.

The group leader has tried to attract interest for a 'Beginners guide to Spirituality' , but only the regulars turned up. 

There are several reputable Spiritualist groups around, but do beware as there are others who are just out to fleece the unwary. 

Love and light
SJ 

PS - As above poster mentioned - 
Annual Mind body Spirit fest in Marbella annually. 
Nov time - smaller fest at the Nordic school in Fuengirola/Los Boliches.

Try and get a copy of 'La Chispa' (free magazine on the coast, or go take a look at their website). Very friendly folk/up to date news of meetings/offerings.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

susanspain said:


> There are several reputable Spiritualist groups around, but do beware as there are others who are just out to fleece the unwary.


Just out of curiosity; how do you identify - or indeed define - a "reputable spiritualist"?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

meren said:


> Dear everyone,
> 
> Recently, I have moved to Marbella.
> I am interested in attending a spiritual workshop or meditation event in the area.
> ...


The Buddist Stupa in Benalmadena pueblo springs to mind ?


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

You should check out Non Duality. It cuts through the crud.


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

_Quote:
Originally Posted by susanspain 

There are several reputable Spiritualist groups around, but do beware as there are others who are just out to fleece the unwary. 


A - Just out of curiosity; how do you identify - or indeed define - a "reputable spiritualist"? _---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By this I mean, just be as aware as you would when encountering any situation in life. Use your 6th sense, and if it doesn't seem right, then take another path. 

A, I am sure we have all heard that there are charlatans around. I.e Those that will willingly take money off those seeking peace after a loved one has passed on, or other situation where the person is vulnerable and the so called Spiritualist/Medium has little skill, just the knack of pure B***t and out to con others.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

susanspain said:


> _Quote:
> Originally Posted by susanspain
> 
> There are several reputable Spiritualist groups around, but do beware as there are others who are just out to fleece the unwary.
> ...


But isn't anyone who claims to be able to contact the dead a charlatan? I mean, we all know it isn't possible to do that, it's just an alternative way of helping people cope with their bereavement.

So how can you have a "reputable spiritualist"? One who doesn't charge?


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Alcalaina do you really think belittling someone else's beliefs is helping? It's a bit off topic don't you think?

They're looking for recommendations, not you're condescending view on it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

TheHendersons said:


> Alcalaina do you really think belittling someone else's beliefs is helping? It's a bit off topic don't you think?
> 
> They're looking for recommendations, not you're condescending view on it.


With respect, in what way am I belittling anyone's beliefs? Does anyone have any actual evidence that anybody has ever contacted the dead? A belief is just that, it is based on faith or trust, not fact.

Spiritualism is just something that makes some people feel better - but anyone handing over money really needs to ask themselves what is actually going on. As has already been pointed out, the practice is rife with quackery and exploitation.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> With respect, in what way am I belittling anyone's beliefs? Does anyone have any actual evidence that anybody has ever contacted the dead? A belief is just that, it is based on faith or trust, not fact.
> 
> Spiritualism is just something that makes some people feel better - but anyone handing over money really needs to ask themselves what is actually going on. As has already been pointed out, the practice is rife with quackery and exploitation.



Ah, but its all about faith and trust, just as religion is! I happen to agree with you, but its best to let others make up their own mind and seek solace where they feel they can get it!!! An interesting debate maybe, but I dont think this thread was asking for that - maybe start one?????


Jo xxx


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Alcalania, 
I am taking your posts in the spirit they are intended.
You are curious and maybe, if there was 'evidentual fact' then you might belive too. 

I am grateful I have been able to open up my soul to 'otherworldliness' , but understand it is hard for someone who has not experienced it for themselves to believe. 

I am not religious as such, just aware of my spirit.
Trust in myself and willingness to think 'outside the box' have helped me develop. 
I do not associate my understanding of this and the other world as a faith, just trust in myself (like Jo Jo points out as one of the facets of believing). 

Echart Tolle - 'I will see it when I believe it'. 

Warm regards, 
SJ 

PS - A 'good' spiritualist/medium/clairvoyant etc - may have to charge a little to make a living, but as long as they are 'genuine' and their intentions are good, that is the place I am coming from. (Not those who only seek to gain finanical rewards and give nothing in return).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

susanspain said:


> Hi Alcalania,
> I am taking your posts in the spirit they are intended.
> You are curious and maybe, if there was 'evidentual fact' then you might belive too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to reply, Susan. As you've probably gathered, I am sceptical about people who claim to be able to contact the "spirit world" (having read up on some of the tricks of the trade) and it does worry me that they prey on the vulnerable.

But I do have a "spiritual" side too - not a belief in the afterlife, but rather a belief in living in harmony with nature and a faith in the inherent goodness of people. Some people would call that crazy and irrational, I guess!


----------

